# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Dịch vụ Visa Trung Quốc - Hongkong Giá Rẻ 0435402001 !!!

## trungduc2307

Phòng Vé Transimex Travel Nhận  làm Visa Trung Quốc - Hongkong

Bảng giá dịch vụ làm visa du lịch Trung Quốc
(nhận và trả hộ chiếu tại địa chỉ của khách hàng)


Loại Visa ở tối đa 30 ngày/1 lần nhập cảnh	Giá	Ngày nhận
Thời hạn 3 tháng nhập cảnh 1 lần	65 $	4
Thời hạn 3 tháng nhập cảnh 2 lần	95 $	4
Thời hạn 6 tháng nhập cảnh 2 lần	100 $	5
Thời hạn 6 tháng nhập cảnh nhiều lần	135 $	5
Thời hạn 1 năm nhập cảnh nhiều lần	195$	5
Thủ tục Hộ chiếu gốc còn hạn 06 tháng + 02 ảnh 4x6 + Photo CMTND hai mặt
Bảng giá dịch vụ làm visa du lịch Hồng Kông
(nhận và trả hộ chiếu tại địa chỉ của khách hàng)

Loại Visa ở tối đa 7 ngày/ 1 lần nhập cảnh	Giá	Ngày nhận
Thời hạn 1 tháng nhập cảnh 1 lần	60 $	5
Thời hạn 1 tháng nhập cảnh 2 lần	75 $	5
Thời hạn 3 tháng nhập cảnh 1 lần	85 $	5
Thời hạn 3 tháng nhập cảnh 2 lần	95 $	5

Loại Visa ở tối đa 14 ngày/ 1 lần nhập cảnh	Giá	Ngày nhận
Thời hạn 1 tháng nhập cảnh 1 lần	88 $	5
Thời hạn 1 tháng nhập cảnh 2 lần	98 $	5
Thời hạn 3 tháng nhập cảnh 1 lần	105 $	5
Thời hạn 3 tháng nhập cảnh 2 lần	125 $	5
Chú ý: Các loại VISA khác như Đài Loan, Ấn Độ, Nga, Myanma, Mông Cổ, Ai Cập, Ả Rập Xê Út, Dubai, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, Nam Phi, Pakistan, Angola, Srilanka,... cần làm nhanh, khẩn thì liên hệ trực tiếp:



Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi:

Vân Anh  ( Mobile: 0902272883)- Trung Đức 0904760488
Công Ty CP Transimex Việt Nam
Transimex travel
Số 14/ 69 KDT Linh Đàm _ Hoàng Mai _ Hà Nội
Tel : 0435402001 - 0902272883
YM: Vananh0301
Email : info@transimexvn.com

----------

